# Terrarium moss... Smelly.



## Mello (Apr 17, 2013)

Has anyone ever used this to decorate a tarantula enclosure? I just made a rad arboreal enclosure yesterday and glued all this moss on the wood, and planted a live orchid in the moss... Now, the cage smells like grossness. Is this normal for this moss to stink? I'm pretty sure I'm going to remove it all anyway, but I'd like some input. Thanks!

View attachment 115835


----------



## PrettyHate (Apr 17, 2013)

I have always rinsed mine out in a bucket of water before using it (and then letting it dry if necessary, depending on where it was going). It did have a smell to it, but I didnt find it gross....just kinna a "green" mossy smell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scar (Apr 17, 2013)

Haha. Yeah.  It is kinda fowl.  I'm glad Ts don't have noses.

---------- Post added 04-17-2013 at 08:20 PM ----------

That is all natural moss.  I don't see any harm in it.  I have it in my enclosures.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a bag of somewhat generic "Forest Moss" for a LPS and it smells like wet grass... not fresh-cut lawn or anything, just like wet grass. So its kinda earthy and pungent. Most of mine (about 80%) died off in my P. imperator terrarium, but some of it looked really nice after about 3 months of growth. Had to pull it, since I kept finding crickets living in it... thinking they were getting eaten, but instead they were perfecting Hide-n-seek!

I have a mason jar with some new moss in it, gonna try to pre-grow some and plant it if it takes. Maybe use it as a eco-REHAB for windowsill isopods? heh


----------



## philge (Apr 17, 2013)

Why not just collect your own moss outside? That's what I always do. Just make sure to give it a good rinse, and you'll be fine. 

I can't believe people pay money for moss in a box!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 17, 2013)

Not everyone has access to nice clean, pesticide free moss.  It's also good for those paranoid of things that come from outside.

---------- Post added 04-17-2013 at 09:15 PM ----------

Just to clarify I'm not one of those people, just responding to your disbelief.


----------



## Mello (Apr 18, 2013)

philge said:


> Why not just collect your own moss outside? That's what I always do. Just make sure to give it a good rinse, and you'll be fine.
> 
> I can't believe people pay money for moss in a box!


Yea in the northern nevada desert it would be a special treat to find live moss around here. I wish I didn't waste money on it cause it smells like crap. I'm gonna plant a cannabis plant in there. Then my arboreals be stoked.


----------



## PrettyHate (Apr 18, 2013)

Mello said:


> Yea in the northern nevada desert it would be a special treat to find live moss around here. I wish I didn't waste money on it cause it smells like crap. I'm gonna plant a cannabis plant in there. Then my arboreals be stoked.


I would be interested to see the effects of a cannabis plant on a H. mac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scuttlebutt (Apr 19, 2013)

A nice climbing surface once it grows a bit, nothing other than that. A T wouldn't react to the strong smell they produce, and it isn't like they're gonna roll it up in some silk and light it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mello (Apr 19, 2013)

Scuttlebutt said:


> A nice climbing surface once it grows a bit, nothing other than that. A T wouldn't react to the strong smell they produce, and it isn't like they're gonna roll it up in some silk and light it


How amazing would it be if they did though?


----------



## SwaggerMD (Apr 19, 2013)

lol ahhh stoners always know how to bring the subject back to smoking.....UNITE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uchiha83 (Apr 27, 2013)

I love this place.....


----------

